# Bluebeards Castle Reopening



## TUGBrian (Apr 19, 2011)

recieved this note today



> Multi-Million Dollar Renovation Makes Resort Stand Out as
> Premier Destination in St. Thomas
> CHARLOTTE AMALIE, U.S. VIRGIN ISLANDS, April 19, 2011 – After a multi-million dollar renovation, the historic Bluebeard's Castle resort hosted its grand reopening April 12th to showcase the property and the numerous updates that have been made. Bluebeard’s Castle is a historic property dating back to the 1600s. It is located on Bluebeard’s Hill and has spectacular views of the harbor and city below. Bluebeard’s Castle is a timeshare property and is professionally managed by SPM Resorts, Inc. of Myrtle Beach, S.C.
> 
> ...


----------

